
NASA's head of human spaceflight abruptly resigns, citing 'mistake' - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/20/tech/nasa-head-human-spaceflight-doug-loverro-scn/index.html
======
nicesave
Lite version:
[http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_7eda1158db94865aca6bc688110...](http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_7eda1158db94865aca6bc688110b6b17)

------
redis_mlc
I agree, human spaceflight is a mistake - an expensive distraction from
scientific missions.

